# VGA Framebuffer für konsole

## McEnroe

Ich würde gerne eine hochauflösende tty verwenden. Soweit ich das alles verstanden habe, muss ich dazu im kernel den Framebuffer aktivieren also den console framebuffer eingebaut dazu den vesa (vesafb-t*) (1024x768@60) und den nVidia, passend zu meiner karte. es funktioniert trotzdem nicht...

Wie hab ihr es gemacht?

----------

## freigeist

vesa-tng reicht...nvidia ist dann nicht mehr benötigt und sollte rausgenommen werden aus der kernel config

in grub.conf muss dann noch video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,mtrrr:3,1024x768-24@60 in die kernel zeile aufgenommen werden

----------

## McEnroe

 *Quote:*   

> vesa-tng reicht

 

 *Quote:*   

> video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,mtrrr:3,1024x768-24@60

 

scho klar

aber nvidia brauch ich für X

----------

## freigeist

 *McEnroe wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   vesa-tng reicht 
> 
>  *Quote:*   video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,mtrrr:3,1024x768-24@60 
> 
> scho klar
> ...

 

Aber doch nicht den nvidia framebuffer driver...da nutzt du doch entweder den closed source driver (nvidia-kernel) oder den xorg driver (nv)...mit framebuffer hat das nix zu tun

----------

## McEnroe

aso... fighten die dann wer den framebuffer spielen kann?

Was für einen Unterschied macht es ob ich den VESA oder NVIDIA nehme?

Und muss es nun video=vesafb oder video=vesafb-tng heißen?

----------

## freigeist

Die Option video=vesafb ist die Richtige. Die alte Vesa Variante (tng steht für "the next generation") wurde über vga= in der grub.conf gesteuert.

----------

## McEnroe

Die Auflösung und musste man doch schon beim kernel angeben, oder?

Also wozu nochmal im grub?

P.S.: In der Kernelconf. hatte die defaultzeile, nach der ich mich gerichtet habe keine farbtiefenangabe, ist das richtig so?

----------

## freigeist

Ich habe die Auflösung inkl. Farbtiefe immer in der kernelzeile stehen, mag sein, dass es auch ohne geht und er die defaults aus der kernel config nimmt. Probiers doch einfach aus. Und nicht vergessen, mit grub kannst du im bootmenu auch die Kernelparameter verändern ("e"-Taste auf der entsprechenden Zeile drücken) falls mal irgendwas nicht läuft.

----------

## deejay

 *McEnroe wrote:*   

> aso... fighten die dann wer den framebuffer spielen kann?
> 
> Was für einen Unterschied macht es ob ich den VESA oder NVIDIA nehme?
> 
> Und muss es nun video=vesafb oder video=vesafb-tng heißen?

 

Hi,

ich meine, dass sich der nvidia Framebuffertreiber und die nvidia Treiber für X nicht vertragen.

Kann aber auch sein, dass sich das bereits schon geändert hat.

Gruß 

deejay

----------

## Klaus Meier

Für Nvidiakarten muß man den vesa oder den vesa-tng nehmen, wenn man X11 benutzt. Das ganze crasht, weil sie den gleichen Namen haben.

----------

## schmidicom

Jetzt habe ich noch ne Frage zu dem ganzen hier:

Kann es sein das der vorgänger von vesa-tng also nur vesa nicht mit PCI-E umgehen kann?

Denn wen ich den benutze wird der Bildschirm einfach schwarz und das wars dan auch schon.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Jetzt habe ich noch ne Frage zu dem ganzen hier:
> 
> Kann es sein das der vorgänger von vesa-tng also nur vesa nicht mit PCI-E umgehen kann?
> 
> Denn wen ich den benutze wird der Bildschirm einfach schwarz und das wars dan auch schon.

 Bei mir funktioniert das.

----------

## schmidicom

Welche Auflösung mit welcher anzahl Farben benutzt du denn?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Welche Auflösung mit welcher anzahl Farben benutzt du denn?

 1208*1024 bei 16bit Farbtiefe. Mir ist aber mal aufgefallen, als ich es versuchsweise mit 16 oder 256 Farben versuchen wollte, da hat sich das irgendwie aufgehänt. Weiß nicht mehr genau, was es war, aber es ging nicht.

----------

